# Help with forms!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone help, I am due to move to paphos soon and my brother who lives there already has just picked up registration forms for Emba Gymnasium School for my 12 year old and he said it is all in greek all I have to due is sign them along with relivent documentation. The problem I'm concerned about is we have briefly visited the school and it all looks fine I just need to now is this all I do sign the forms even if I dont no what they say it's all in greek, they have crossed where I need to sign, will this be ok and are there English children that go to this School I have been told there is but have no concrete evidence of this< I need help from someone who can find this out for me.

Sorry to be a pain but it is very important I find this out as soon as possible, my brother is sending the forms out to me for me to sign and send back ASAP

Thanks Cherie


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cherie,

I wouldn't sign anything I cannot read no matter where it came from. If you like send me a copy and I'll tell you what it basically says


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you but I haven't got them yet my brother picked them up for me in Paphos and I wont get to see them untill I move which is July
Cherie


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

well whenever... i'll be here

dina


----------

